# ever mix bleach in your mud



## Probity Drywall (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm refinishing an old ceiling and havent found a sealer paint that works with knock down texture. Does synko 90 act as a sealer?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Any sealer/primer will do.


----------



## Probity Drywall (Mar 2, 2012)

I have used latex killz and still had yellow blead through. Oil base worked but is too glossy to trowel knock down. What brand do you use?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I would prime out the stains first, then mix in ceiling white. We use pro mar 200 for this.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Spray the texture first > Prime with Kilz oil > Apply your favorite top coat. 
Ceilings will be nice and white everytime. :thumbup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Spray the texture first > Prime with Kilz oil > Apply your favorite top coat.
> Ceilings will be nice and white everytime. :thumbup:


Thats how we do it around here.

I just re-read your post. what exactly are you asking? Bleach,primer and 90 to do what?

Thanks


----------



## Probity Drywall (Mar 2, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Spray the texture first > Prime with Kilz oil > Apply your favorite top coat.
> Ceilings will be nice and white everytime. :thumbup:


Never liked to paint over new texture, but thats how we are going to do these. Thanks


----------



## Probity Drywall (Mar 2, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Thats how we do it around here.
> 
> I just re-read your post. what exactly are you asking? Bleach,primer and 90 to do what?
> 
> Looking for a way to eliminate yellow from old ceilings from bleading through new texture with out spending the time and money on killz. Bleach had a pausitive effect but didn't eliminate the yellow 100%. Next time I'll try a small ceiling synko 90 with bleach & then top coat & bleach.


----------



## Probity Drywall (Mar 2, 2012)

I changed your quote. That shouldn't happen. Oops


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Spray the texture first > Prime with Kilz oil > Apply your favorite top coat.
> Ceilings will be nice and white everytime. :thumbup:


No, no, no :laughing: That makes it way to hard to remove later for when they decide they want slick ceilings.

Just kidding, that sounds like the right way.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Probity Drywall said:


> Looking for a way to eliminate yellow from old ceilings from bleading through new texture with out spending the time and money on killz. Bleach had a pausitive effect but didn't eliminate the yellow 100%. Next time I'll try a small ceiling synko 90 with bleach & then top coat & bleach.


Good morning. 

Maybe I'm missing something.

We use bleach sometimes to wash off minor surface mildew. But I've never trid to ''clean'' yellowed ceilings.

Almost every ceiling repair job needs to be painted. Start figuring that in your jobs. 

I think for the best results that are tried and true you should forget the whole bleach thing.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> ...


Agreed. :thumbsup:
And don't mix bleach into your mud either. :no:
That's crazy talk. :wacko:


----------



## room2roof (Feb 1, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Spray the texture first > Prime with Kilz oil > Apply your favorite top coat.
> Ceilings will be nice and white everytime. :thumbup:


This is the way to do it bro!! Seal it in Good with Kilz Oil based

Charlotte Painting Contractor, Charlotte NC Drywall, Charlotte House Painting Company


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Spray the texture on the yellow ceiling and stop. Charge the customer extra for a 2-tone paint job. Tell them it's faux.


----------

